# ألالمان يطورون تقنية جديدة تجعل ثلاجات التبريد تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

طور فريق من العلماء الألمان تقنية جديدة تجعل ثلاجات التبريدتعمل بالطاقة الشمسية عوضا عن الكهرباء ؛ الأمر الذي سيعود بفوائد كبيرة علىالبلدان الحارة كما يؤكد الباحثون . وقال فريق العلماء الشباب - الذينايعملون مع (مركز فيسنبوش جلادبيك للاختراعات) بالتعاون مع (جامعة العلوم التطبيقية) في منطقة (جلسنكرشن) - : «إن مثل هذه التقنية من شأنها أن تعود بفوائد جمة علىالبلاد الحارة ، حيث تعتبر الثلاجات وأجهزة التكييف هناك أمرا حيوياً » .ومبدأ التبريد بالطاقة الشمسية معروف منذ عام 1810، لكن الفكرة في (مركزجلادبيك) تتركز في استغلال هذا المبدأ اعتماداً على التقنيات الحديثة .وقد طورالعلماء الألمان نموذجا أوليا سوف يُستخدم قريبا في محطة تخزين بارد في (المغرب) باستخدام هذه التقنية . ويقول الدكتور / راينر براون - الأستاذ بالمركز - : « إذا ذهبت خلف الثلاجة فإنك تلاحظ أن الجهاز الذي يبرد طعامك يصدر حرارة وأنه ساخنإلى حد لدرجة أنه لا يجعل لمسه ممكناً .. فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا لا تنتجالحرارة برودة ؟ » .وفي هذا السياق ، يؤكد الدكتور / براون أن الجميعيمكنهم أن ينتجوا الحرارة عن طريق التبريد أما هم فمتميزون، حيث قال: « نحن هنا فيالمركز الوحيدون الذين ننتج البرودة من الحرارة » . ويضيف الخبير الألماني : " إن هذه المسألة مهمة .. خاصة في البلاد الحارة ، حيث يفسد الطعام سريعا وحيثيحتاج الناس إلى تبريد منازلهم " . ويتابع براون قائلا : « المشكلة هناك تكمنفي كون التبريد مستهلكا للطاقة بشدة ويمكن أن يشكل إجهادا لشبكات توليد الكهرباء ،وعليه .. لماذا لا نتطلع إلى أكبر مصدر للطاقة نملكه وهو الشمس ؟ » . وتجدرالإشارة إلى أن قاعة المحاضرات في المركز تعد من المنشآت الريادية هناك، حيث يتمتكييفها عن طريق الحرارة الصادرة عن توربين يعمل بالغاز​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (7 يناير 2010)

معلومة حلوة جزاك الله عليها كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

فكرة جيدة ولكن اين البحث والدراسة وصورة الجهاز 
وكيف تتحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى تبريد


----------



## د حسين (8 يناير 2010)

*مساهمة في التوضيح*

الشكر لمن ساهم في هذا الموضوع وأضيف ما يلي:
سبق ان استخدمت تقنية مشابهة في القرن الماضي في الستينات
وكانت تصنع برادات للمنازل والمطاعم في الأماكن التي لايوجد بها كهرباء
وكان البراد يستمد طاقته من شمعة أو موقد صغير يعمل على الكيروسين أو الكحول أو اي وقود مشابه متوفر وكان استهلاكها قليل نسبيا اي ذو جدوى معقولة
والمبدأ يعتمد على وسيط تبريد هو غاز الأمونيا أو النشادر (الغاز الذي يتصاعد من دورات المياه العامة - عذرا لهذه الكلمات ) حيث يتتميز هذا الغاز بسرعة انحلاله بالماء وسهولة تبخره منه بفروق حرارية قليلة .... ويركب المنبع الحراري خارج البراد في أسفله ويسخن حوضا مغلقا من الماء الذي سبق أن امتص الغاز في نقطة سابقة من دورته ضمن المبخر وادى لخفض الحرارة داخل البراد 
وبعد تبخر الغاز من الماء يتوجه الى مشع حراري (رادياتور )ليفقد الحراة التي اخذها من الموقد ويوجه الى داخل البراد لتمدد من جديد بسبب الامتصاص الجديد له من قبل الماء وهذا تتحقق دورة التبريد بالضغط والتكثيف والتبخير وبالتالي اشعاع خارج البراد وتبريد ضمنه
ويقوم شكل الحوض الماءي بدور صمام عدم رجوع وفاصل بين الدارتين الحارة والباردة .
ومنذ حوالي خمسة عشر سنة اخترع مهندسون كويتيون طريقة مشابهة مصغرة تركب في القبعة الواقية بهدف تبريد رأس العمال والمهندسين الذين يعملون في ظروف الحر الشديد الموصوف في دولة الكويت الشقيق ( اننا لا نبخس الناس حقوقها واهنئ أؤلئك الشباب الكويتيين باختراعهم ولو كان الوقت متأخرا)

والآن التقنية الروسية المذكورة قد تكون نفسها أو تطويرا لها بمواد وغازات مختلفة مشابهة وتعتمد التسخين بحراة الشمس .
أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت لايضاح الفكرة لمن طلبها


----------



## د حسين (8 يناير 2010)

*متأسف*

متأسف للخطأ حيث الألمان بدل الروس
وعلى الحالتين أجانب وبانتظار الاختراعات العربية وشكرا


----------



## المهندس مضر (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
طريقة التبريد هذه تسمى التبريد بالإمتصاص ، و هي قديمة نوعا ما ، ولكن لابد أن هذه الدراسة قد أجرت تعديلات هامة فيها ، بحيث أدت لرفع الأداء والفعالية ، نتمنى من الأخ رشيد إيفادنا بما عنده بمعلومات عن ذلك لأنني أقوم بالحث في هذا الموضوع حاليا، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مشارك فقط (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرآ 

لكل من ساهم


----------



## dilyaro (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## اينشتاين71 (27 فبراير 2010)

صحيح يوجد تبريد الامونيا في الماضي و جدي كان يملك ثلاجة تعمل على الشمعة و الان الالمان طوروا ما يدعى Adsorbtion chiller و الذي يعمل على السيليكا جل و الذي يستخدم الطاقة الشمسية ( الحرارة لتوليد تبريد ؟؟) و هذا فعلا موجود و لكن الكفائة COP تقريبا 50% و العمل جاري على تطوير هذا النوع من الاجهزة
شكرا


----------



## المهندس مضر (28 فبراير 2010)

ومن مساوئ الـ Absorbtion chiller أيضا هو كلفته المرتفعة ، حيث تبلغ كلفته ضعف كلفة التشيلر العادي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## اينشتاين71 (28 فبراير 2010)

أرجو العلم أنه يوجد Adsorbtion chiller و النوع المعروف Absorbtion chiller و الاخير يعمل على اليثيوم بروميد بينما الاول و هو المقصود يعمل على السيليكا جل , من مشاكل Absorbtion chiller السعر و الكلفة كما ذكر زميلي بلاضافة الى تبلور جزيئات المادة اليثيوم برومايد مما يجعله غير عملي و يحتاج كمية كبيرة من الماء للتبريد wet cooing tower. من معلوماتي حتى نحصل على 40 طن تبريد خلال 8 ساعات نحتاج ما يقارب 7 متر مكعب ماء تستهلك لاغراض التبريد في برج التبريد
السيليكاجل مادة لا تتبلور مع التشغيل و لكن كفائتها في التبريد منخفضة يمكن استخدام Dry cooling tower و هذا تعتمد كفائته على طبيعة المناخ التشغيلي و الحرارة المحيطة . 

ووفقكم الله


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (1 مارس 2010)

الغرب يسعى الى اليوم الذي يستغني بة عن نفطنا فماذا اعددنا الى هذا اليوم


----------



## j_karim (13 يوليو 2010)

أريد تفاصيل عن طريقة العمل هذه إذا أمكن


----------

